# GIANT July 4th LM!



## skycruiser (Aug 7, 2009)

I went out for the early bite to the honeyhole and boy did it pay off. I just posted yesterday in the "biggest fish of 2010" thread that i've caught hundreds and hundreds of bass this season but haven't gotten anything over 4lb. my luck changed...

i was in my swim trunks standing about waist deep casting back to the shore. i caught 7 smaller bass but hadn't found the Momma. About 10 feet from my legs i felt a cinderblock grab the senko










I was 10 feet out in the water and had to wrestle like all hell to get this thing landed. but she wanted her picture taken with me









4lb 7oz


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

Nice fish congrats.


----------



## Mykidsr1 (Mar 19, 2009)

Very nice fish.


----------



## Catman63 (Aug 25, 2008)

Congrats man on the nice bucketmouth!


----------



## JTKessOH (Sep 19, 2009)

Nice fish, congrats


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Nice one,congrats!


----------



## AlanC (Jun 16, 2010)

Nice fish, congrats!


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Very nice largemouth!


----------



## skycruiser (Aug 7, 2009)

The honeyhole is definately about to be opened to the public. there's parking blocks and a wood bulletin board type thing they have at parks. it's a tragedy. it took me years to find the place...we've caught multiple in the 4-7lb range and the local yokels will have them on ice in no time.


----------



## BingeAndPurge (Jul 20, 2010)

I see we know the same spot


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

that is always a shame but nice fish indeed! :B
give em lock jaw all you can is about the best you can do and educate selective harvest practices.



skycruiser said:


> The honeyhole is definately about to be opened to the public. there's parking blocks and a wood bulletin board type thing they have at parks. it's a tragedy. it took me years to find the place...we've caught multiple in the 4-7lb range and the local yokels will have them on ice in no time.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Let me guess, somewhere down by prairie oaks...


----------



## Rybo (Jul 23, 2009)

Congratulations on the fish! Sorry about your spot.


----------



## Jared2010 (Aug 20, 2010)

very nice bass


----------



## Mykidsr1 (Mar 19, 2009)

Just curious, What are the black spots on the bass. I was fishing a farm pond to thin some crappie and noticed that they had similar black spots... Its probably some parasite on the fish but just wanted to know if anyone knew for sure.


----------



## gerb (Apr 13, 2010)

kinda just looks like dirt on the fish.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

blackspot parasite very common in ponds, especially in the sunfish family.


----------



## skycruiser (Aug 7, 2009)

it's just dirt. had to wrestle the damn thing on the shore


----------



## Iowa Dave (Sep 27, 2009)

Nice fish congrats.


----------



## jeffyk84 (Jul 28, 2010)

wow i am truly jealous i would kill for a fish like that


----------

